# 30 lb gas bottles



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 9, 2017)

Is it worth the expense to change the valves from old style to new on 30 lb bottles what goes on most campers ?? Got a couple gave to me and was wondering.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 9, 2017)

no it aint


----------



## transfixer (Apr 9, 2017)

For me the 30lb tanks have always been a pain, when they are low or out you have to remove them, take them somewhere that fills propane,  if you are on a camping trip you may or may not have somewhere close by,  every camper I've had with 30lb tanks I've ended up replacing with 20lb tanks,  at least that way if I run out unexpectedly I can go most anywhere and get an exchange.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks guys. I got a neighbor who has a camper he had in outside storage. It leaked and he didn't know it. The camper is ruined. He has give me anything I want before it goes to the dump. His grandson wants the frame and axels. I figure pulling the power supply, frig, stove, pump and such would be worth the trouble. Somebody at some point in time had switched the gas bottles to old style on the gentleman. I have 6 or 8 20 lb bottles. I always carry one for the lantern and outside stuff, and should I run the 30s out (which has never happen).. I got 30 lbs on the trailer tongue.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 10, 2017)

I have twin 30s on the tongue as well. When I have to switch because one runs out, I fill it before going out next time. For extended boondocking in cold conditions, I may take a 20lb as backup.

You could replace the valve yourself but, depending on age and condition of the tanks, it may not be worth it. 
New 30lbers are around $50 to $60 each. Cheap peace of mind.


----------



## BillK (Apr 11, 2017)

The tanks are date stamped also.  If they are past 12 y/o they will not fill them unless they are inspected and re-certified and then they are only good for 6 more years.  I got both mine filled at a campground when they were a year out of date but the employee told me he would not do it again.  When these run out I am probably going with 20 lb'ers.


----------

